# Bob's Custom Saddles?



## lopealllope (Jan 20, 2013)

Love bob's saddles. Well worth the money, and they last forever. Most comfortable saddle I've ever been in!


----------



## cowgirlnay (Oct 14, 2011)

good to know!!


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I have ridden in the cutters, reiners and cowhorse ones, loved them all!

EDIT, to add, if you get a Bob's, take care of it then decide to sell it later- you will get your money back out of it.


----------



## cowgirlnay (Oct 14, 2011)

thanks guys....any idea if it will fit a horse with wide withers well?? He does not have high withers, more flat and broad, and his butt is higher than withers - typical cowhorse  Anyways, I'm having a hard time finding one that's not too narrow in the withers! But I've heard the higher end saddles usually fit a horse pretty well.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

It should, I rode a few round barreled, low withered colts in one with no issues. But I think that may have been one of the cowhorse models...I can't be for sure. 
If nothing else, you won't have any problems getting rid of it.


----------

